# New Construction: In-Wall/In-Ceiling, or go traditional?



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I wired my basement for wall mounts 7.1 and I would do it again. Aesthetically I like the look of speakers on the wall more than speakers in the wall. I also like that they have more adjustability if I ever decide to aim them differently.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

mikegp said:


> I wired my basement for wall mounts 7.1 and I would do it again. Aesthetically I like the look of speakers on the wall more than speakers in the wall. I also like that they have more adjustability if I ever decide to aim them differently.


same here. but i can see the desire for inwalls. pick your poison.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

The issue is....what happens when your in-wall fails or you want to upgrade? Will you be able to get the same form factor? 

Way I see it, if you're concerned about the look of on the wall speakers....then just get some bluetooth headphones.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> Way I see it, if you're concerned about the look of on the wall speakers....then just get some bluetooth headphones.


that doesn't work so well with home theater. least not a good one.


----------



## DatacomGuy (Mar 16, 2016)

Great input. I'll stick to my current bookshelf and wall mounts and will pre-wire single-gang boxes at each of the speaker spots.

Thanks all.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

My preference has always been in wall, even if I'm using dipole surrounds.


But, I have used on wall dipole surrounds in some cases. Although the last time I did use dipoles they were hidden inside some faux columns.


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

I quite like the idea of in wall invisible speakers


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

bradleyshome said:


> I quite like the idea of in wall invisible speakers



Which is fine IF you don't mind mediocre sound quality....

Maybe the "invisible" speakers would be fine for background music rooms, or rear surround speakers, but no way for the main speakers in a system.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah. but there are people that want don't boxs in the room. that is a reason bose sells stuff, its not very visible and doesn't take up much space.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Fix'n it said:


> yeah. but there are people that want don't boxs in the room. that is a reason Bose sells stuff, its not very visible and doesn't take up much space.



I agree. Many people don't want the boxes in the rooms, and that's why in wall and in ceiling speakers have sold so very well.

As an aside, the better in wall speakers (Klipsch, Paradigm, Monitor Audio, etc, etc.) have designed back boxes so they can perform in a manner similarly to the big old cabinet speakers. I did say similarly. :smile:


Bose? In my opinion they sell a lot not based on sound quality, or the small size, but rather the fact that they have had a great advertising campaign for years, and sheeple tend to buy into the hype.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> As an aside, the better in wall speakers (Klipsch, Paradigm, Monitor Audio, etc, etc.) have designed back boxes so they can perform in a manner similarly to the big old cabinet speakers. I did say similarly. :smile:
> 
> 
> Bose? In my opinion they sell a lot not based on sound quality, or the small size, but rather the fact that they have had a great advertising campaign for years, and sheeple tend to buy into the hype.


for surrounds, they are probably fine in most cases. people that want these are not so critical about sound quality. 

somewhat true. "tell them its great, and they will believe it", thats exactly what they do.
but there is a valid niche for them.
my father-in-law fell for that. he LOVED bose. 
but, he also loved his Renault Alliance, so ....


----------

